# i have a jumper...



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

so we added 3 boar goats to our herd of pygmys (separate pens) and they are all super friendly. the one girl may be TOO friendly and wants to jump up on us and my kids to be pet. i was wondering how you stop this behavior. none of my pygmys ever did this, and their size would make it easier, but the boars are only 6 months old and getting big. thanks
Heather


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I would push her down and give her a firm "No". You would be surprised how quickly some catch on! Goats are herd animals and they listen to dominance, so as long as you are dominant, they will obey you. Best of luck


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

she is def. the dominate of the 3 boars.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

A knee to the chest, heel to the belly if jumping from behind, quick sidestep if you see it coming, squirt from a water bottle - all accompanied with a very stern "No!", or "Off!".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said


----------

